# This might be my last opera song before I turn 14



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Poveri Fiori - such a sad aria. My voice teacher said - I broke his heart. 

I love the song so much and I copied some of the acting from watching the opera.

I am turning 14 next month, I look forward to my voice getting stronger as I get older.
Thank you so much for watching!

~Elena~


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

The sound is a little too "airy" for my tastes, though I assume your voice hasn't fully matured yet. Keep at it and listen to as many performances as you can get your hands on. The most important thing you can do as a musician is to listen and constantly seek to improve your personal definition of what is a "perfect" performance.

So what is it you want to ultimately want to do with your life? I see on your YouTube page that you dabble in quite a wide variety of subjects. It's wonderful to be skilled in so many things, but I recommend you pick something to focus on once you've truly figured out what you love doing the most. It's better to be a master at one thing than just to be good at a bunch of things.

I also hope you find the time to have fun and relax in your seemingly hectic schedule! The most important part of your musical development will undoubtedly happen outside of the classroom.

Who's your favorite composer?


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Gee... wish I had a voice 10% as good, at thirteen or any other time !
Definitely a 'performer', & the voice will fill out in the next 'x' years; sure you'll be wowing them in the aisles at some highly respectable level for years to come.
Best of luck !


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I know I've heard this before but can't place it. Please somebody?

Btw, you sound great.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

obwan said:


> I know I've heard this before but can't place it. Please somebody?
> 
> Btw, you sound great.







Adriana eventually dies from inhaling the scent from a posy of poisoned violets sent to her by her rival.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Bravo! :tiphat:


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

StevenOBrien said:


> The sound is a little too "airy" for my tastes, though I assume your voice hasn't fully matured yet. Keep at it and listen to as many performances as you can get your hands on. The most important thing you can do as a musician is to listen and constantly seek to improve your personal definition of what is a "perfect" performance.
> 
> So what is it you want to ultimately want to do with your life? I see on your YouTube page that you dabble in quite a wide variety of subjects. It's wonderful to be skilled in so many things, but I recommend you pick something to focus on once you've truly figured out what you love doing the most. It's better to be a master at one thing than just to be good at a bunch of things.
> 
> ...


Hi Steven. My teacher says that when I get older my voice will get thicker and less airy. he said that there was no need to work in fixing that because nature will do it.

Mostly I want to be a singer / actress. I get my exercise from gymnastics and martial arts. I was cast in the movie "Family Bands" because the character can sing, play the keyboards and does martial arts.

My favorite singer is definitely Maria Callas.

I'm not sure who my favorite composer is.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

cjvinthechair said:


> Gee... wish I had a voice 10% as good, at thirteen or any other time !
> Definitely a 'performer', & the voice will fill out in the next 'x' years; sure you'll be wowing them in the aisles at some highly respectable level for years to come.
> Best of luck !


Thank you Mr. Clive. I'm just training for now. These videos are like recitals for me. I have singing lessons almost every day.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

obwan said:


> I know I've heard this before but can't place it. Please somebody?
> 
> Btw, you sound great.


Thank you for your kind words. 
Moderator Natalie hit the nail on the head.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Adriana eventually dies from inhaling the scent from a posy of poisoned violets sent to her by her rival.


Wow Mrs. Natalie! That is the exact video I watched over and over before filming. I listened to Maria Callas for the sound recording but I tried to copy this performance.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Bravo! :tiphat:


Thank you Vaneyes!


----------

